# Sternenstaub Chroniken- Born to die



## Tamekks (22. September 2013)

[attachment=13382:born to die 2 Kopie.jpg]
Sternenstaub Chroniken:

Die Sternenstaub Chroniken sind die Geschichten von Nebencharterern die in meinem früheren Vierteiler "Sternenstaub" vorkamen.

Born to die:
Die Geschichte einer Frau aus Sturmwind, die einen gemeinen Hinterhalt zum Opfer fiel und den Tod erleidet. Doch das sollte sie nicht bleiben. Wiedergeboren als Todesritter muss sie sich ihren inneren Wahnsinn stellen und den Platz in der Welt für sich finden. Doch sie muss hohe Preise zahlen auf dem Weg ihrer Bestimmung.

Born to die:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnjCJRHPcd4&list=PLosF-UfhUlOImQTGhaHcxbOX2I6Da0tEP

Nochmal der Link zum Vierteiler "Sternenstaub" : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTavajIYtz8&list=SPosF-UfhUlOI-SfZN1H1-80dWSDqweHK0

Viel Spaß beim Hören


----------

